# Need some expert advice...



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

I am trying to get prepped for bow season and I started shooting the bow when after some shoots I notice that the cable string going from the lower cam eyelet to my top limb has some fraying. Is it enough to warrant getting the bow restrung?

Below are some pics of the string in question.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Yes sir it is my step dad ignored his freying and his string broke with him shooting his arrow and the arrow shot threw his arm and that was 3 years ago and he still has fiberglass in his arm!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep...you need to get that fixed before shootig again. It might even break on its own and potentially ruin your limbs.


----------



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a place and approximate cost?


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Take it to pat at mikes gun shop on hwy 29. He will do you right. I think it is around $40-50 for a new string and cable


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

+1 mikes gun shop and if your closer to jay there is also one there


----------



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

Hard to tell from the photos but I agree with the above. Better safe than sorry. Keep your string and cable waxed.

Tommie at Gulf Coast Outdoors builds an excellent string and cable, but I think he has closed but not sure.


----------



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

Went by Mike's yesturday for something else and they are already getting busy at the archery department. I better hurry and get it done ASAP before it is too late. 

Anyone know if Mike's builds their strings or buys them? I know Tommy did a custom string per setup.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thats an odd area for the string or cable to be fraying. The pic looks like its just the serving but I would want to know why its happening there.....check the post on the cam good for burs or rough edges !


----------



## skeeter1223 (Feb 20, 2008)

I had my mission x3 done at mikes for 65. And at knows his stuff. That was also a zebra string.


----------



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

Yeah I plan on have who ever restrings my bow to look it over and tune it up because I don't see what could have frayed it.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

archer-1 said:


> Thats an odd area for the string or cable to be fraying. The pic looks like its just the serving but I would want to know why its happening there.....check the post on the cam good for burs or rough edges !


I thought the same thing.


----------



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

Age, burr, case rub,..... Just do what you planned - replace string and cable, check post for burrs, etc, check bushing for axle (could be worn and cam flexing), check for cracked limb (can cause cam to pivot about axle unevenly. etc....


----------



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

*Since some many had the same question.*

Well since it might be the original string, bought it used and never change it since I bought it and my novice knowledge of bows, might be the reason. I tried to my string waxed as best I knew but I probably did get all the strings very well and the bow has been stored for long periods of time, since I only used the bow for 2 seasons since 2005. I figured this might have started it to fray after read most of your posts. Still going to have who ever changes it check the cams. I don't see any spurs on the cam or cracks in the limbs.

I know this thread got started in the wrong forum, so Mods feel free to move it.


----------



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

Alright, I got my bow back from Mike's yesterday and I have to say, this time was my best experiance I have had so far. The guys behind the bow counter were friendly and didn't make you feel dumb for asking question nor did they hesitate to check my bow out right there in front of me. They also offer advice that didn't come off as I know it all. 

So I didn't have to have my string and cable replaced, Mike's guys said they were go to go. The fraying you see in the pic is the serving fraying inside the loop itself not the cable string material, just as archer-1 said. It was out of timing also, Hoyt's dual cam system. So after some adjustment and tuning we are ready to shoot. I definatly was treated well yesterday by the man, I forgot his name though, that was behind the counter and he was willing to help in any way.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you are back in business!!! Now go sling some arrows!!!


----------

